# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Quinua orgánica y convencional-Precios y tendencias

## Norberto Estrada A.

El tema de precios de la quinua orgánica y convencional se ha vuelto muy fragil en estas ultimas semanas, las especulaciones en campo se mantienen y los precios de exportación se vuelven cada vez mas ajustados.
La idea central es que cada uno aporte su punto de vista para poder mantener activo en el mercado este grano y esta oportunidad que por el momento aun tenemos.
Agradeceria puedan dar sus puntos de vista y asi ayudarnos a estabilizar los precios y tener un panorama mas claro de la situación.Temas similares: OFRECEMOS QUINUA DE EXPORTACIÓN (ORGÁNICA y CONVENCIONAL) Convoctaoria de productores de kiwicha orgánica y convencional OFRECEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA Y CONVENCIONAL PARA EXPORTACIÓN quinua orgánica y convencional quinua orgánica y convencional

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Norberto, el tema está interesante, pero sería bueno que seas un poco más explícito, contándonos lo que vienes viviendo con este tema del precio de la quinua orgánica y convencional.  
Personalmente, no quiero saber nada de la quinua convencional, porque implica mucho riesgo para mí. Yo estoy optando por ofrecer quinua orgánica, y aún así hay que analizar el producto en todas las etapas de la cadena, por lo que considero  que la comercialización de este producto se ha complicado un poco en comparación a los años 2012 y 2013, antes de los problemas de residuos que se presentaron en el 2014 y que siguen pasando factura a este negocio acá en el Perú. 
En la peor parte del 2014, me ofrecían de S/.4 a S/.6 x Kg de quinua blanca trillada, y de S/.5 a S/.7 por la roja trillada en campo, pero escuché de productores que remataban su producto en S/.2.50 ó S/.3.00 x Kg en esos meses. Creo que hoy ya se recuperó un poco el precio, pero no estoy muy actualizado porque estoy esperando que arranque la campaña de quinua orgñanica en la sierra para empezar a ofrecer nuevamente. 
Si tienes información al respecto, sería bueno que la compartas para evitar el típico problema de la especulación. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## VIVEROSAQPSAC

Vendo QUINUA ROJA CONVENCIONAL de la variedad Pasankalla, lista para exportación. Sin intermediarios, somos productores en Santa Rita De Siguas - Arequipa. Contactos a 950979915 / 959606245/  054-259164 santiagochd@fundodonmario.com.pe / patriciochm@fundodonmario.com.pe

----------


## Norberto Estrada A.

En estos momentos se están ajustando los precios tanto de la quinua orgánica como de la convencional, es cierto que todo se basa en un analisis de pesticidas pues un certificado orgánico por si solo no asegura la calidad del producto a adquirir.
Tengo noticias que en la zona de Ayacucho existen precios de quinua convencional cero pesticidas hasta de S/ 6.00 kilo y esto aún se mantiene por el momento mas la tendencia a la baja es una realidad, esto según tengo entendido se debe mayormente a los precios bajos que ha lanzado Bolivia lo cual nos obliga a ser mas competitivos y eficientes en toda la cadena del proceso de la quinua, esto quizas podamos lograrlo si manejamos eficientemente el trabajo en campo y reducimos las mermas en los procesos.

----------


## Miguel PROANPE

Buenas tardes, 
En lo que respecta Quinua Convencional, los precios vienen bajando mes tras mes pero lo que si debemos de informar y exigir a nuestros proveedores que su producto a ofrecer tiene que venir acompanados de un resultado de analisis de pesticidas SI o SI puesto que ello seria la carta de presentacion de su producto, esta informacion s muy valiosa para nosotros los exportadores que tomamos una decision de compra ya la vez asumimos el riesgo al momento de exporta, precios al fecha estan S/. 3.00 a 3.50 con LMR UE y S/. 5.00 a S/. 5.50 con LMR USA.
En cuanto a quinua organica, los precios disminuyeron un 12% desde que inicio el ano en el sur del pais. Pero tambien bajaron los precios FOB. Precio actualizados en campo S/. 7.00 a S/.7.50 con certificacion. 
Seria bueno contar con un foro donde podamos tener actualizacion de precios semanales y no tener problemas de variaciones abismales en los agricultores. 
Saludos, 
MC

----------


## Norberto Estrada

Buenas tardes 
En estos momentos la quinua ha sufrido una gran baja en los precios de campo, actualmente tengo entendido que la quinua con limites Europa se encuentra a S/ 3.00 precio de campo y la quinua con limites USA a S/ 4.00 hasta S/ 4.20 precio de campo, estos precios estan afectando demasiado a los agricultores, los cuales no se encuentran muy animados a seguir sembrando este grano, es cierto que en este momento existe una sobre oferta del producto pero debemos ver que esto misma sobreviva en el tiempo. 
Saludos.

----------

